# Shakespeare Quote



## Johnturner (Feb 18, 2020)

As my dear friend Bill said "I can no other answer make, but, thanks, and thanks, and ever thanks." That is a big *Thank You* to all the members of the great site.
You guys never cease to amaze me with the extent of your knowledge.
You always answer my stupid questions with kindness.
I just wanted to take this opportunity (I'm not going anywhere) to give a sincere thanks to you all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank You John. This forum works because everyone asks questions, answers questions and participates.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2020)

and because there's lots of Texans y'all can pick on!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

